

Host Rails applications on DigitalOcean from scratch. (Nginx, PostgreSQL) - sergiotapia
http://tech.pro/tutorial/1335/devops-for-dummies-vps-configuration-from-scratch-rails-nginx-postgresql#update=true

======
sergiotapia
I wrote a well liked comment earlier this month and decided to submit this
brief article on HN. Hopefully it helps people set up their DigitalOcean boxes
easily!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5906966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5906966)

